# feeders for p's



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

well i went to a fish store in rhode island. and they told me u dont have to ever quarantine feeders for P's since they have acids in thier stomach that can take anything and wouldnt be too susceptable to the feeders deseases...since they eat lots of diff. things in the wild...i thought she would say this so i can buy more feeders but she was anal about it when i said i was gonna give it to my oscars...she said oscars should be definately quarantined for but not p's.. true??


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

When cycling my 200g I got about 70 feeders and only about 10 died by the end of the whole nitrogen cycle a month later. IMO I dont think it is a big deal. I just dump them in now and dont really worry about it.


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

usually people juss dump it in......but you should be careful......how much you spend on fishes......and look at the conditions feeders are in..........the extra procaution is well worth it


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

nigaphan is right, put the feeders in tank by themsleves for a week just to be on the safe side. It is easier to replace a few feeders then a piranha.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

mpdt said:


> nigaphan is right, put the feeders in tank by themsleves for a week just to be on the safe side. It is easier to replace a few feeders then a piranha.


 yeah thats true


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

THE BAD THING ABOUT JUST DUMPING THEM IN.....

you should be more worried about the water you bring home from the LFS than the fish, atleast dump them in a net losing the water then add them, your still at rish but it is much more minimal!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2003)

ChosenOne22 said:


> ...u dont have to ever quarantine feeders for P's since they have acids in thier stomach that can take anything and wouldnt be too susceptable to the feeders deseases...


 You could say the same about yourself.

People have acids in their stomachs that kill most of the germs they eat, but certainly not all. Look at the outbreaks of hepatitus from food from Chi-Chi's restaurants, all the E. Coli infections from eating hamburger, Salmonella from chicken, and I'm sure we have all got "stomach viruses" (actually a bacterial infection) in our lifetime.

The point is that it shouldn't be assumed the fishes' natural immune defenses can defeat any and all pathogens it encounters. Especially if it eats a fish with an active infection of some kind. It will always be best to quarantine your feeders.


----------



## FeTTo (Nov 19, 2003)

wow that makes a pretty good point, i was gonna buy some goldfish the other day, the guy had em all bagged up, and i was like um wtf, and they all had spots on em, i was like sorry, these fish have ick(i think thats the name of that disease) and i walked out, came back 2 days later, and most of the goldfish were dead in teh tank. poor P had to settle for some commets for the week


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> ChosenOne22 said:
> 
> 
> > ...u dont have to ever quarantine feeders for P's since they have acids in thier stomach that can take anything and wouldnt be too susceptable to the feeders deseases...
> ...


 very good point


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

When I get my feeders from the lfs I look at their overall condition (if there
are alot of dead ones in the tank... then I look for the specials of the week)


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i just throw them in a net and rinse them off under water


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I have never quarantined feeders for my piranhas and i have never had a problem. Now my friends oscars, thats a different story.


----------

